# ***I Havent Forgot About Routan Owners (misc accessories in this thread) :)***



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

*Fog Lamp Kit * 

Set of two, front fascia mount. Undercuts inclement weather and minimizes glare. Controlled by separate in-dash Automatic headlamp switch. Designed specifically for your vehicle and provide an integrated look. Complete kit includes wiring harnesses, in-dash switch, installation instructions. On sale for *$157.50 (list is $180)* 










*Monster Mats™* 

High quality all season mats, help protect vehicle carpet from snow, sand, mud, rain and slush. Positive retention clips and a nibbed back, help ensure mats stay in place. Routan Logo. Set of 3. Front, and middle row seating areas. On sale for *$105 (list is $120)* 










*Monster Mats™* 

High quality all season mats, help protect vehicle carpet from snow, sand, mud, rain and slush. Positive retention clips and a nibbed back, help ensure mats stay in place. No Logo. Set of 3. On sale for *$56.88 (list is $65)* 










*Hitch Mount Bike Rack * 

Hitch mount bike carrier holds 4 bikes, fits 2 inch and 1 1/4 inch receivers. Bike Rack hitch switch allows carrier to tilt down for easy access to the rear of the vehicle and allows bike arms to fold down too. Carry up to 4 bicycles, maximum load = 140 lbs. On sale for *$227.50 (list is $260)* 










*Base Carrier Bars - For vehicles without factory rails * 

Base Carrier Bars, lockable, set of 2 with mounting instructions and hardware (for vehicles without factory rails). *On sale for $410 (list is $470)* 









*Splash Guards * 

Set of 4 with mounting hardware matte black, no logo. Contour molded for a flush fit to help ensure body protection. Temperature resistant material tested under extreme driving conditions. On sale for *$105* with free shipping!


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

What's involved in installing the fog lights?


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

yes... please let us know if you can. I'd be interested in a fog light kit too. 



rmilchman said:


> What's involved in installing the fog lights?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

got my fogs finally put in the other day. very easy install. hardest par was popping out the old plastic covers. 

btw, Adam is great bought my fogs from him. *big*:thumbup::thumbup: 

how much for the carrier bases? I dont have roof racks. thanks Dave :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

h2oveedub96 said:


> got my fogs finally put in the other day. very easy install. hardest par was popping out the old plastic covers.
> 
> btw, Adam is great bought my fogs from him. *big*:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> how much for the carrier bases? I dont have roof racks. thanks Dave :wave:


 Thanks Dave :beer: 

The racks are $410 (list is $470)....


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Correct picture?*

Are the fogs as pictured, with a larger lens, and no ribs, or is that a picture from when the Routans were first issued in 2009, and not available?


----------



## firebird540 (Jul 4, 2011)

*VW Routan Blind Spot Detect and Alert System*

@ Adam, 

can you get the VW Routan Blind Spot Detect and Alert System [7B0054630B]? 
did anyone install this option yet? 

How much are the four OEM TMPS for the 2009 Routan (want to install 19" wheels)? 


thx


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd like to know what bulbs are in the fog lights. Are they the 9145 or are they the 2504 bulbs? Any chance you can verify.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Are the fogs as pictured, with a larger lens, and no ribs, or is that a picture from when the Routans were first issued in 2009, and not available?


 the fogs are as pictured with larger lenses :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

firebird540 said:


> @ Adam,
> 
> can you get the VW Routan Blind Spot Detect and Alert System [7B0054630B]?
> did anyone install this option yet?
> ...


 sent you a pm with the price of the Blind Spot Detection :thumbup: 

send me your vin to look up the tpms sensors


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

58kafer said:


> I'd like to know what bulbs are in the fog lights. Are they the 9145 or are they the 2504 bulbs? Any chance you can verify.


 its a 9145 bulb :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

h2oveedub96 said:


> got my fogs finally put in the other day. very easy install. hardest par was popping out the old plastic covers.
> 
> btw, Adam is great bought my fogs from him. *big*:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> how much for the carrier bases? I dont have roof racks. thanks Dave :wave:


 How long did it take to install the lights? What was involved?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's the installation directions for the C-D pair: 


http://moparestore.trademotion.com/moparimages/accessory catalog/images/isheets/K6860299.pdf 

When the install is done, take the van to your dealer to activate the lights thru a computor update.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

rmilchman said:


> How long did it take to install the lights? What was involved?


didnt take long, 2 hours or so, i took my time and i put in some wire clips on the radiator support to hold up the wiring instead of just using zip ties. I knew I should have taken pics.:banghead:

Adam, do you know with the fog light kit if the automatic lights will work after having he dealer program the fogs to work? since the new switch has the A on it? Thanks Dave


----------



## dalark68 (Apr 1, 2011)

I installed the fog lights on my 09 Routan a few months ago. I hooked everything up per the instructions and had the dealership program them. They work great and make night driving better! As far as the A position on the switch, if you put the switch to this position, the lights will turn on and stay on while vehicle is running. There isn't a sensor with the kit that turn them off during the day.

Glenn


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

@ Adam

Do these prices include shipping?

Any chance you can snap some pics of the actual fogs and bezels? Sorry to be a PITA.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

58kafer said:


> @ Adam
> 
> Do these prices include shipping?
> 
> Any chance you can snap some pics of the actual fogs and bezels? Sorry to be a PITA.


no but the fogs are in a pretty small box so shipping should be in the neighborhood of $10 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the pics btw :beer:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Adam do you know how the base carry bars mount? Thanks Dave


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

h2oveedub96 said:


> Adam do you know how the base carry bars mount? Thanks Dave


I'd like to know how to install the rack as well. Also I read somewhere that they are rated at 60lbs carrying capacity on the Routan versus 100 on everything else. Can you confirm weight rating?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> I'd like to know how to install the rack as well. Also I read somewhere that they are rated at 60lbs carrying capacity on the Routan versus 100 on everything else. Can you confirm weight rating?


Copied from the install instructions:

_Unless stated otherwise in these instructions, do not
carry more than 75 kg (165 lbs.) on Thule Load Carriers.
Thule Load Carriers do not increase gutter or roof
strength. Thule can not warranty loads that exceed this
limit. Total load = cargo weight plus weight of
accessories used to carry cargo._

As far as install it is super easy they have two 'feet' that clamp down on each side on the top of the van. You pull the rubber gasket away from the body and there is a clamp that tightens down on each side to prevent it from sliding.


----------



## jsscn (Jul 28, 2011)

is there a shipping charge for the mat?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jsscn said:


> is there a shipping charge for the mat?


where to??


----------



## NoleAnimal (Jul 31, 2011)

*Routan Monster Mats*

Adam,
Do the Monster Mats come in the tan interior color?

Scott


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Does VW still offer theultrasonic backup sensors or blindspot detection mirrors as accessories for 2011?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

NoleAnimal said:


> Adam,
> Do the Monster Mats come in the tan interior color?
> 
> Scott


negative


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

tuanies said:


> Does VW still offer theultrasonic backup sensors or blindspot detection mirrors as accessories for 2011?


nope they are obsolete.


----------



## jsscn (Jul 28, 2011)

Texas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jsscn said:


> Texas


huh??


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*You can't go wrong*

Ordered my fogs this morning. Took longer at the operator than it did to order an give Adam my info. He emailed me a thank you and my tracking number in 10 minutes. Just wanted to say that he's a stand up Guy!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Ordered my fogs this morning. Took longer at the operator than it did to order an give Adam my info. He emailed me a thank you and my tracking number in 10 minutes. Just wanted to say that he's a stand up Guy!:thumbup::thumbup:


thanks for the kind words :beer:


----------



## Rootan (Aug 7, 2011)

*Blindspot system?*

How much does the blindspot system cost?

Is it compatible with 2011 routans?

How easy is it to install or is it best to get prof install? 

Thx!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Rootan said:


> How much does the blindspot system cost?
> 
> Is it compatible with 2011 routans?
> 
> ...


The blindspot system is now obsolete through VW I can no longer order it


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Price on mud flaps please...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

TCM GLX said:


> Price on mud flaps please...


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there a remote start kit for cars with the power sliding doors + lift gate?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

tuanies said:


> Is there a remote start kit for cars with the power sliding doors + lift gate?


not as an add on from vw


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi Adam,

I'm interested in the 3rd row Monster Mat. What would my total be if shipped to 60608?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dub_this said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> I'm interested in the 3rd row Monster Mat. What would my total be if shipped to 60608?


pm sent with price :thumbup:


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you have seat covers for the front seats (09 Routan SE)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

marlinsfan said:


> Do you have seat covers for the front seats (09 Routan SE)?


 I dont show a listing through Volkswagen for seat covers....they do offer the leather seat conversion kit though


----------



## ch7039 (Sep 1, 2011)

Adam, I have a 2011 Routan SEL, does your fog light fit in? and how much to ship to zip 07039.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ch7039 said:


> Adam, I have a 2011 Routan SEL, does your fog light fit in? and how much to ship to zip 07039.


the 2011 is a different kit they will run you $164.50 (list is $189)...that is shipping included as well .....give me a call to order a set


----------



## watering (Sep 7, 2011)

Price for 4 splash guard and shipping to 18062 please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

watering said:


> Price for 4 splash guard and shipping to 18062 please.


$105 shipped to you


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Adam,

I still have not ordered my monster mats. What will they run me shipped to 14502?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

juvefan20 said:


> Adam,
> 
> I still have not ordered my monster mats. What will they run me shipped to 14502?


$161.88 for all three rows shipped. We have monster mats free shipping through Sept :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## atomC (Nov 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> the 2011 is a different kit they will run you $164.50 (list is $189)...that is shipping included as well .....give me a call to order a set


Adam, Can you tell me more about the switch? Does it have an independent setting for the fogs? On my beetle, you pull the switch out for fogs. Is that how it is? Also, does anyone have trouble with the bulbs being broken? Looks like there should be clear plastic covers over these. Or is the round clear thing in the picture not the bulb?

Adam (AtomC)


----------



## watering (Sep 7, 2011)

*3rd row mat*

still free shipping on the monster mat?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

atomC said:


> Adam, Can you tell me more about the switch? Does it have an independent setting for the fogs? On my beetle, you pull the switch out for fogs. Is that how it is? Also, does anyone have trouble with the bulbs being broken? Looks like there should be clear plastic covers over these. Or is the round clear thing in the picture not the bulb?
> 
> Adam (AtomC)


The switch has a setting for the fogs and headlights.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

the fog light switch looks like your stock switch but you press it to turn the fogs on. there is another light on the switch that lights up when they're on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

h2oveedub96 said:


> the fog light switch looks like your stock switch but you press it to turn the fogs on. there is another light on the switch that lights up when they're on


Any pix of the switch? My wife and I just picked up a 2010 SEL last week and this is our first on the "to-do" list... Not sure why they weren't there from the factory...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

Adam,

We have an RBZ radio code, but no USB port in the glove box to hook up an IPOD. Can you get that cable option?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

six7vdub said:


> Adam,
> 
> We have an RBZ radio code, but no USB port in the glove box to hook up an IPOD. Can you get that cable option?


six7,

If you have a 2011 some have lucked out and the dealer installed it for free since it was stated in the manual.

Here's the link USB Cable


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Interested in fog light kit for a '12 SE w/RSE and Nav., also looking for price on a set of running boards? I'm located in 27713, NC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bond007pr said:


> Interested in fog light kit for a '12 SE w/RSE and Nav., also looking for price on a set of running boards? I'm located in 27713, NC


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Sent you a PM Adam and didn't get response. Did you receive it?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

I want the complete monster mat set including the cargo area shipped to 44039. Please PM me total cost and shipping for a 2011. Thanks!


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

mcgyver7923 ... I want the same thing but haven't been able to get his attanetion. PM and here ... no answer ... 

Kevin


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys,

Give Adam a call at his place of business. He's a stand up guy, you get the same great deal if you seal the deal on the vortex or by calling him.:thumbup:

Adam
1-800-277-2122 ext 4788


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you for the kind words sir :thumbup:


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey All,
Just picked up a 2009 SEL yesterday!
Thinking about the fog lights - can anybody post a picture of the switch installed?

Adam, once I decided on the fogs I will be in touch!


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

There are the fogs. I'll get you a pic of the switch later today when the van is back at the house. 

And for those interested in the factory hitch here is a pic of that installed.


----------



## micl9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks mcgyver

That hitch looks great! I like the way it tucks way up under the bumper. Are old Venture hitch pretty much scraped the ground.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Pics of the switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

mcgyver7923 said:


> ...
> And for those interested in the factory hitch here is a pic of that installed.


Thanks for the pictures. Did you have to do any cutting of the bumper? I want to get the hitch and install it myself but I'm wondering just how difficult it would be. Did it come with instructions? Our van came with the MOPAR wiring harness (so that saved us over $100).










P.S. Thanks for the fog light switch picture...jeebus, trying to get quality information in this Routan forum isn't easy...the Mk.III forum must've spoiled me. I have the fog light kit arriving next week and that will be an easy install; it'll get activated when the van goes in for the clear bra @ the dealership :thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Did you have to do any cutting of the bumper? I want to get the hitch and install it myself but I'm wondering just how difficult it would be. Did it come with instructions? Our van came with the MOPAR wiring harness (so that saved us over $100).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As seen in the picture for the factory hitch you do need to cut the bumper. If you go aftermarket no need to cut the bumper but the receiver hang a little lower, not much. The directions are nothing more than pictures. Here's the link on how to install it. Hitch Install Instructions also more pics here Ondaora20's Routan with a hitch.

If your looking for some quick info try the search function, Quick search with the word hitch. Also how long ago did the MK III out come out, 1993? Remember, with the Routan your dealing in a small quantity of guys who are on here, where the MK III's there is probably thousands. Just ask and some of us will try to get back ASAP, sometimes I do a lot of digging just to get someone some info, but I always like to help if I can. I'm not trying to be a pain in the you know what, just didn't know how else to put it:thumbup:

EDIT*** Added the Curt hitch http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2012_Volkswagen_Routan.htm

Reese and Drawtite make them too, IIRC.


----------



## iiip (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Adam.

Could you let me know the total price (include shipping) for monster mats for all three row. ship to 58265. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

iiip said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Could you let me know the total price (include shipping) for monster mats for all three row. ship to 58265. Thanks.


PM SENT :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Adam, can you get any deals on the factory trailer hitch? (2010 Routan SE)

I live in 92610.

I'm not sure if it would be worth shipping something that heavy and I might be better off buying it locally.

Thanks! :beer:

Mark


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

wrxin said:


> Hi Adam, can you get any deals on the factory trailer hitch? (2010 Routan SE)
> 
> I live in 92610.
> 
> ...


Same here but for Oregon, 97007. Ours has the towing prep and came w/the harness (I have to install), just want the OEM hitch. No, I don't want after-market! So looking for a good deal as well. That and Meteor Gray running boards (serious uhg...$$$!).


----------



## iiip (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> PM SENT :thumbup:


 Received floor mats. Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Adam, are you able to quote the trailer hitch I asked about?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wrxin said:


> Adam, are you able to quote the trailer hitch I asked about?


 The hitch kit is $441.88....as far as shipping Im thinking it will be oversized, it would have to be pick up only


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you! Sounds like its best to pick one up locally.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wrxin said:


> Thank you! Sounds like its best to pick one up locally.


 make a trip to Va Beach....its nice in the summer


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

1) PM me a price, shipped (Chicago, IL) of the VW tow hitch cover. 

2) Also, the Trunk liner and organizer blocks -- is there a lip to protect from water to go onto the carpet? 

3) Full set of Monster Mats shipped, 1, 2 and 3 row. 

4) VW thule adapter for woman's bikes. I have the OEM VW Thule 4 bike carrier. 

5) 4 TPMS 

6) 4 wheels shipped any alloy wheel 16", 17", the cheapest (using for winter). I don't want steel. 

Please give individual pricing and shipping. I am buy all or just a few, depending on pricing. 

I have the VW OEM hitch, not sure what size receiver it is, I think it's a class 2? 

2011 VW Routan SEL Premium.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> up


Can you please PM me a price for a full set of Monster Mats? All three rows please.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wrxin said:


> Can you please PM me a price for a full set of Monster Mats? All three rows please.:beer:


pm sent :wave:


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

Can you PM me a price for the trunk liner and organizer blocks. Zip code is 85021. Thanks


----------



## cloverdizzle (Dec 29, 2012)

Can I add factory xenon headlights to my 2012 SE RSE/NAV? Also, is it possible to upgrade the climate control to the digital one? When you add the foglights and they program them in, do the auto headlights not work because we are missing a photocell, and can that be fixed? Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

*dimmable driver side view mirror..*

Hi Adam,

I have 2012 Routan SE. I am looking forward for installing self dimmable driver side view mirror. Do you sell them? Do you know how to install them? Is it plug and play? Thank you


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

*dimmable driver side view mirror..*

Hi Adam,

I have 2012 Routan SE. I am looking forward to install self dimmable driver side view mirror. Do you sell them? Do you know how to install them? Is it plug and play? Cost? Thank you


----------

